# No couch sittin' today........



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

........had to get out on them waters!!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

More.....


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....oh, and the new pattern that got ate,


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice, thanks again for the great pics


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

great post Capt. Awesome shots, water over this way looked nothing like that yesterday.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice reds! I like that fly, what hook did you use?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, that looks nice out there!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome post Cap' - Those pictures are just killin' me - need to go! - I'm curious about the fly too - I tie something very similar to imitate a sand flea - Would you give some particulars; body material, hook, etc. - Thanks


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a much better time than couch sitting!!! Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Hook = Owner Aki 2/0
Body, grey farrar blend, white rabbit hair, flourescent fire orange rumph body fur, some pink flash n blend.
I'm going to add a rattle, and bring the body up around the eyes somehow.
I also tied nothing on the bottom, so it would sit flat once it got to the bottom. From what I could see, it would settle down butt first, then had a nice hop to it with short strips. Got ate on a fast retrieve, and on short bumps.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That looks like it is HARD TO BEAT, love those fish in that clear water!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing better than throwing a fly in that clear water!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome....


----------

